# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Тест Disspy от H-Desk Software

## Geser

http://www.h-desk.com/

1. Тест установки - проходит нормально, прописывается в автозапуск, показывая иконку в Tray. Ведет скрытный обмен с сайтом разработчиков, вероятно проверяя выход апдейтов (запросы вида http://www.disspy.com/scripts/softwa....php?vers=2010). Написан на VisualBasic и имеет размер главного модуля 2.6 МБ
2. Сканирование заведомо чистой системы - в папке System32 эталонной XP находит SpyWare.NetObserve (как оказалось, это unvise32.exe - деинсталлятор от инсталляций WISE)
3. Проверка поиска вредоносных объектов - из 300 предъявленных AdWare нашел 1 штуку (пишу прописью _одну_), с именем gmt.exe.
4. Уже заранее понимая результат я в папке Windows создал файл gmt.exe, внутри которого я написал "Привет, я злобный SpyWare". Программа немедленно нашла Adware.Gator ... Понимая, что это садизм, я переименовал сей суперпродукт в GMT.exe и запустил - немедленно в памяти и на диске был обнаружен Adware.Gator ...

Общий вердикт - как минимум бесполезен, как максимум - опасен, т.к. случайное совпадение имени файла или процесса приведет к его детектированию
(c) Зайцев Олег

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Tra1toR

так зато просто писать ) взял с сайта симантека все названия  запихнул в базу и вперед )))))))))))

----------


## Tra1toR

можно сделать список безполезных прог)

----------

